# VM-Ware VM auf Mac OSX importieren



## tomkruse (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne eine mit VM-Ware Workstation erstellte VM (Win XP Professional) auf meinem MacBook laufen lassen. Habe gelesen, daß es bei Parallels ein Tool namens "Transporter" gibt, mit dem man VMs von anderen Herstellern in Parallels übertragen kann. Bevor ich mir aber Parallels zulege, würde ich gerne wissen, ob das auch wirklich funktionieren wird. Hat jemand von Euch diesbezügliche positive (oder auch negative) Erfahrungen gemacht?

viele Grüsse

Thomas.


----------

